

Theatres Won't Cancel Or Refund Future Mike Daisey Shows - JumpCrisscross
http://52tiger.net/theaters-wont-cancel-refund-future-mike-daisey-shows/

======
dmacedo
This story shows the fundamental difference between the principles of Ira
Glass and everyone at This American Life & Chicago Public Radio versus some
dude that really doesn't care what brought you into this "relationship",
thinks you're just stuck with him.

Well, as it turns out, people aren't really "stuck" with Mike Daisey, except
for a non-refundable ticket that won't be a recurring sale. He lost all
integrity and trust in his stories, regardless of how well he does tell them.

And I can assure you that the saying «There is no such thing as bad publicity»
might apply to the dumb celebrities followers (with no due respect) but
doesn't really apply to every field, especially when journalistic standards
are expected.

My guess is that everyone knows and understands the mistake made by Mr Ira
Glass and the Producers at This American Life was one of _trust_.

And the basic point here is, that I keep my full trust in Mr. Ira, This
American Life's Producers and Chicago Public Radio, because humans can make
mistakes (and in fact learn/correct/improve when they do so), but those that
have principles and integrity know to recognize and correct any mistakes. So
was the case here.

In regards to Mr. Mike Daisey, there's no trusting him ever again, unless he's
telling unicorn stories.

------
smackay
Of course not, Daisey gets all the publicity for his shows, reaching out to an
audience that share his views and This American Life gets to clean up the
mess. He will probably end up more popular as a result. C'est la vie.

------
rsanchez1
They shouldn't have to offer refunds. People decided to watch on their own,
they shouldn't hold the theater accountable. Do some research before taking
Daisey as fact. It took someone to finally do that to get down to the truth.
Hopefully everyone that paid money for Daisey's show learned their lesson.

